# Can we undervolt i7 10750H (Comet Lake)?



## Ravenik (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi, I have just bought a laptop from MSI (GP75 10SEK) with Comet Lake CPU: i7 10750H. I experience the problem that in MSI:"Silent Scenario" (which is not totally silent - fans do rotate) the CPU reaches from time to time 95*C (in gaming/demos) and sometimes (rather too often) reaches even throttling. I could use MSI:"Balanced Scenario" (resulting in CPU & GPU about 75*C) but I am quite allergic to noise. So please tell me if I can undervolt my CPU, so that it would reach a few degrees Centigrade less in silent fan scenario?
Currently I set Offset Voltage=-50.8mV for CPU core - in Throttlestop/FIVR, click apply or ok, but in monitoring panel it is still Offset=0.0.
I attach a screenshot. Windows 10 x64 home.

Is it ever possible to undervolt this CPU?

Currently I have to set CPU max limit 99% in Windows' power plan - to keep the system silent in games, but it seems to be somwehat imperfect method (it seems to completely disable Turbo and limits CPU multiplier to 25x )


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 23, 2020)

FIVR control is Locked.
You may have to wait for @unclewebb to reply and assist.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 23, 2020)

Plundervolt, the fix for which is to disable voltage control, was discovered last year and began being remedied this year. 10750H, a Comet Lake part, released well into this year, after Plundervolt. You will not be able to control voltage, because out of the box, it is already disabled for Comet Lake.

If you had certain Kaby Lake-R, Whiskey Lake or Coffee Lake parts that _started_ out life with BIOSes that predated the Plundervolt discovery, you might be able to BIOS downgrade to re-enable it. But that's not the case here with Comet Lake.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 23, 2020)

Looks like ThrottleStop supports your Comet Lake CPU. The bad news is that Intel has disabled voltage control with their December microcode update. Older computers could use a previous BIOS version but you probably do not have that option.

You might be able to control your CPU speed by adjusting the Speed Shift max value. Blame Intel for this mess.

Edit- As you found out, 99% for max processor state disables turbo boost entirely. Use 100% and try Speed Shift Max instead.

Some Dell owners have found a fix.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Dell/comments/fzv599


----------



## Ravenik (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for support. I was able to set Speed Shift maximum rate and it really works. 

A regards the fix by Dell owners, I am able to use UEFITool and find  "CFG Lock" and "Overclocking Lock" within a BIOS file downloaded from MSI website, but I will wait form someone more confident to perform this mod for MSI.


----------



## m4sereal (Jun 28, 2020)

Ravenik said:


> Hi, I have just bought a laptop from MSI (GP75 10SEK) with Comet Lake CPU: i7 10750H. I experience the problem that in MSI:"Silent Scenario" (which is not totally silent - fans do rotate) the CPU reaches from time to time 95*C (in gaming/demos) and sometimes (rather too often) reaches even throttling. I could use MSI:"Balanced Scenario" (resulting in CPU & GPU about 75*C) but I am quite allergic to noise. So please tell me if I can undervolt my CPU, so that it would reach a few degrees Centigrade less in silent fan scenario?
> Currently I set Offset Voltage=-50.8mV for CPU core - in Throttlestop/FIVR, click apply or ok, but in monitoring panel it is still Offset=0.0.
> I attach a screenshot. Windows 10 x64 home.
> 
> ...





Ravenik said:


> Thanks for support. I was able to set Speed Shift maximum rate and it really works.
> 
> A regards the fix by Dell owners, I am able to use UEFITool and find  "CFG Lock" and "Overclocking Lock" within a BIOS file downloaded from MSI website, but I will wait form someone more confident to perform this mod for MSI.




Yea.. I have been having major issues with stress tests or even PUBG hitting close to 100C and thermal throttling. 

My only fix was to disable turbo, undervolted core by -.125mv and changed all turbo clocks to 50. Keeps idle temps mid 40s and games like LoL it stays around 60C. PUBG still pushes 70 but better than 90s.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 28, 2020)

@m4se- Try undervolting the cache as well. -125 mV for both is a good place to start. From here, you might be able to undervolt the core further. Use Cinebench R20 for testing purposes.

This is a locked CPU. No point in increasing the turbo ratios. This CPU will ignore any request beyond the default ratios.


----------



## nathashakck (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi @unclewebb   and @Ravenik 

I am having Helios 300 2020 refresh with 10750 processor. As you know my laptop also locked for undervolting. Also i am new to the undervolting and underclocking. Can you please take a moment to tell me how did set Speed Shift maximum rate and what are the values you put on? it would be great if you could provide me with screen shot.

Also there is no point of setting voltage ofset to 120mv at all?  I was thinking to reduce ofset by -120mv and multipliers to 35. so is this useless? thanks a lot for your help and replies in advance


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2020)

nathashakck said:


> my laptop also locked for undervolting.





nathashakck said:


> I was thinking to reduce ofset by -120mv


If your laptop is locked for under volting, why would you set the offset at -120 mV? It is not going to work if your CPU is locked.

You do not need to see a screenshot to adjust the Speed Shift Max value. Open up the TPL window and set this to whatever value you like. If you want to cool your CPU down then set this to 35 and your CPU will run at a maximum of 3500 MHz. Post some screenshots if you need help.


----------



## nathashakck (Jul 14, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> If your laptop is locked for under volting, why would you set the offset at -120 mV? It is not going to work if your CPU is locked.
> 
> You do not need to see a screenshot to adjust the Speed Shift Max value. Open up the TPL window and set this to whatever value you like. If you want to cool your CPU down then set this to 35 and your CPU will run at a maximum of 3500 MHz. Post some screenshots if you need help.


Thank  you very much . will try and let you know.


----------



## Ravenik (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi nathashakck. I gave up modifying Speed Shift values because I succeeded in unlocking underclocking and undervolting. To achieve it I followed this instruction with one modification: for steps 6 and 7 I used RU.efi tool, which allowed me to remove locks by writing 00 in CFG Lock and Overclocking Lock. Then I was able to undervolt. After some time I discovered a secret keyboard keys combination to access and remove this locks using original MSI Bios interface.


----------



## TyroPro (Aug 10, 2020)

nathashakck said:


> Thank  you very much . will try and let you know.



Hi nathanshakck, I was just wondering how that Speed Shift Max value adjustment worked out for you? I recently ordered an HP laptop with the i7 10750H and am trying to research as best as I can on how to keep it cool before it arrives. Thank you


----------



## october3 (Aug 11, 2020)

this is rough & ready testing below, (HP i7-10750H) 

about 22% less in benchmark between stock and having the power to cpu restricted (to get lower cpu temps and so no max fan)

I am going to re-paste cpu, see if that helps. Getting couple of cores hotter, not sure if its paste or how the turbo logic works. 
Will be good if someone can hack the HP laptops to allow undervolt, every little helps

it is still very fast with 30/38watts in throttlestop


----------



## Zen88 (Aug 26, 2020)

I was doing very good, but now smth happend
Throttle stop is not working, I mean in FIVR disabled all
But XTU is working, in Bios Overclocking enabled and XTU also


----------



## iamyourfatha (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey guys, I know this is an old thread, but I have done a lot of googling and am at a dead end.

I got a Razer Blade 2020 Base with the Intel i7 10750H and the RTX 2060 (not the Max Q).
Now, it games just fine, but it gets far too hot and I am concerned about it, it even got up to 95C one time and I panicked.

So I cannot undervolt the CPU. I tried checking the BIOS (an update around Dec 2020 disabled it altogether), I tried Intel XTU, and Throttle Stop.

Then I thought hey maybe it's the GPU that's making all this heat, and the CPU is fine. So I ran TimeSpy on 3D mark, and it was indeed the CPU creating all the heat.
you can clearly see it throttling as well as it gets hot, there are sudden cliffs where the temp drops, which I am sure is throttling.

So I followed @unclewebb instruction above to instead change the SpeedShift, and I dropped it from 128 (standard) to 115, but have seen almost no difference.
The SST is green so it is clearly working, but maybe I am just doing it wrong?
Could I get some assistance with this if possible?

I am attaching the stock score and temps, as well as the SST 115 score and temps, and the throttling and temps are basically identical. (they are named accordingly)
Edit: I also tried increasing the number (after some further research) to 100, and I am getting the same results, it gets far too hot
any help would be appreciated!

Thanks 

Edit: I did check the FIVR window to confirm that my SST value is the one that is effective , and it is as it was at the 115 I set it to (128 was default).


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 15, 2021)

A slight Speed Shift EPP change from 128 to 115 is not going to make any significant difference to anything.


iamyourfatha said:


> 95C


Any temperature under 100°C is a normal operating temperature according to Intel. No need to break out into a cold sweat.   
Your computer is designed to automatically slow down if it gets too hot. It will automatically shut down if it gets really, really hot. No worries. 

Gaming laptops run hot. Most have poorly designed thermal solutions. Everyone wants a thin laptop so there is no room for proper cooling. 

Your laptop runs hot and CPU voltage control is locked so you cannot use that trick. The only other thing you can do is slow your computer down so it does not run so hot. Many games are GPU dependent so the will still play just fine if you slow your CPU down 500 MHz. The turbo ratio limits are locked so to slow your CPU down, go in the TPL window and try lowering the Speed Shift Max value. Set this to 35 and your CPU will run at a maximum of 3500 MHz. 

Some tests in Time Spy load the entire CPU while other tests only load one core. It is normal for the CPU temperature to drop significantly the moment a full load test suddenly ends. 

If you need any further help, turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop and go play a game for at least 15 minutes. When done testing, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. This log will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach one to your next post and I will have a look at it. Before you start, go into the Options window and turn on Nvidia GPU monitoring so your GPU speed and temps will be included in your log file.


----------



## iamyourfatha (Mar 16, 2021)

Hey @unclewebb, Thank you so much for your detailed and complete responses (even on other threads), it means a lot to me!

So I ran like 20 different tests, giving each interval a 5-minute break to get the computer back to a comparable temperature before starting again, and I have figured it out!

Afterburner on Default, 
CPU with Turbo turned off
Speedshift turned off

*AND BAM*

GTA V @ 1440p Ultra Sitting at 95-110 FPS while running at a package temp of only *76 C *(highest,avg was 72 C), and yes, I did check with multiple temp checkers, even a physical one, and they all told the same story (physical laser thermometer got 74 C)!

So I am very happy, and thanks to your explanations I know what all these things are for the future. I was actually considering returning my razer blade and moving back to a full desktop for gaming and using laptops for work, but looks like I am here to stay now!

Also, the 95C from earlier scared me because I have never gamed on a laptop before (never had a dedicated GPU laptop before), and on my gaming PC I never ever passed 30C on anything even on full load (liquid + fans on stock clocks for cpu+gpu)! So the 95 was just a shock to me!


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 16, 2021)

iamyourfatha said:


> CPU with Turbo turned off


Another option is you can turn Turbo Boost back on and to lower the CPU speed, just adjust the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window lower. This gives you full control over how much turbo boost the CPU uses. This way you are not forced to completely disable it. A Speed Shift Max setting of 35 gets you ~3500 MHz. 

Some games are GPU dependent so they will  play fine when turbo boost is disabled. Other games are more CPU dependent so being able to use some turbo boost might help those games.

Gaming laptop manufacturers seem to think it is OK for their laptops to run constantly in the 90°C to 95°C range. I think it would be a lot better user experience if they included an adequate heatsink and fan. Aiming for 80°C and not forcing users to slow their CPUs down makes sense to me but not to them.


----------



## iamyourfatha (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks! I will change the speed shift max values and leave the turbo on and the speed shift epp to default (128), and see if that makes any improvements!

Edit:
That was it! That's what I have been trying for this whole time! Better performance, temperatures, and fan noise!
Check out this AWESOME score! (remember, my last best was 5800 and the default was 5744)
At the verrrrrry end, the computer passed 80 C, but now that I know what I am doing, I am sure I can tweak it touch further and maintain an around 6100 score and lower the temps to around 80 or below!

Thanks @unclewebb you're the GOAT!


----------



## Vader (Mar 20, 2021)

Now that you're here, why not follow the rabbit hole further and try to undervolt the GPU? Most (if not all) laptops feature a shared heatsink design, so any watts you can take from either component will help the other


----------



## iamyourfatha (Mar 26, 2021)

@Vader Sorry for my late reply!
I am going to try a few things. 
-First I ordered some Thermal Grizzly thermal paste, to repaste the GPU and CPU (doesn't look too difficult),
-I cannot undervolt the 10750H, It won't let me in BIOS, throttle stop, or intel's extreme thingy, and it turns out that in a bios update around December 2020, they removed that ability
-I also got an angled stand that has an open bottom, and I found that it actually works better than the laptop pad with fans I had, so that has helped a degree to two on average as well

what I could give for a Ryzen 7, 9, or shit even a Ryzen 5 CPU in a Razer.
I sold my HP Omen with the Ryzen 7 and that blew this out of the water in temps and CPU speed, and my dad's budget laptop has a Ryzen 5 and even those benchmarks are either on par or slightly better with intel 10th and 11th gen.
Some people think I downgraded with I sold the Omen (in some ways I did), but to me, nothing beats build quality so I went with the Razer.


----------



## iamyourfatha (Apr 19, 2021)

So now I have a new question, it might be a newb one, but you can't know until you try! lol

So,
to recap, RazerBlade 15 Base with 10750H + 2060 (Max P, not the quiet one)

Just for reference, I am playing BioShock Remastered on steam, with Brave browser running and using minimal cpu/ram in the background (say like 2 tabs, no biggie).

I am in the game for exactly 28 minutes, and my CPU and GPU are barely being touched. This game doesn't require that much power (it is pretty old).
My GPU @ 100% 3D and about 30% Memory sits at sound 45C, and has never passed 50C (for the whole month I have been monitoring it).
My CPU on the other hand, 
at only 30-40% load, continuously sits at around 75C when gaming, and even reached 86C today.
It is only at 35% or so percent load, so why would it be making this much heat? I even had throttle stop on to keep it from turbo-boosting too high!
The fans get so annoying when it gets to these temperatures, and considering how little power I am using, it really shouldn't be getting this hot (at least I don't think so).

Any tips or advice on how to fix this? 
The screenshots I took were during gameplay, so if there is a student small dip near the end of the chart, that was me tabbing out to take the screenshot.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 19, 2021)

iamyourfatha said:


> It is only at 35% or so percent load, so why would it be making this much heat?


Intel's ancient 14nm CPU technology runs fast but puts out a LOT of heat. When you put one of these things in a 15 inch laptop, you better include a well designed heatsink and fan. 

Intel says their CPUs can run reliably up to 100°C. Laptop manufacturers seem to have that number in the back of their head when designing laptops. They do not blink when temperatures are at 90°C on a regular basis. They do not see some occasional thermal throttling as a problem. Apple has got rich designing laptops like this so why not follow their lead.

It is what it is. Many modern laptops run hot and loud. Poor design is the #1 problem. Everyone knows how much heat Intel CPUs produce. It would be nice if they put some more metal in their heatsinks but they do not.


----------



## Brpo25 (May 23, 2021)

Hi guys,
I am new here. I was looking for some idea, how to unlock undervolting and saw this thread. I have Dell inspiron 7501 with i7 10750H and same issue. Undervolt is locked.
I found on internet some instructions HERE but its little bit too much for me to do this thinks with my bios. Maybe it helps you, to unlock it. Can you just tell me, what are you thinking about? It is wort to do it? It is easy to do it? 
Thanks


----------



## Ravenik (May 23, 2021)

i7 10750h. To enable undervolting and turbo limits adjustment in ThrottleStop application, this instruction helped me. But for steps 6&7 I was unable to use modified grub. Instead I recommend Ru Efi tool on bootable pendrive. However, if you never played with hex editing anything, I don't recommend you try this procedure.

Also you would need your current BIOS file in the format that is readable by UEFITool and IFR-Extractor.


----------



## Brpo25 (May 23, 2021)

I didn't play hex editing but how should I learn that? Haha...... That instructions what I posted are talking more about step what I have to do end where have to be carefully. But still scared...


----------



## Ravenik (May 23, 2021)

As for me the most critical point was to find in "Ru Efi" tool the place of exact addresses of "CFG Lock" and "Overclocking Lock"  within CpuSetup VarStore displayed as block of values to edit. It was important not to mistake addresses of bytes to edit, as I didn't want to change any other values - not to spoil working configuration of the cpu. Both addresses and values are displayed in hex in Ru Efi. You may try in Grub, maybe it is simpler tham Ru Efi (for me only Ru Efi was working ok).


----------



## Brpo25 (May 24, 2021)

Yeah to hard for me, but what about that instructions what I posted? Would be that easier for beginners?


----------



## Ravenik (May 25, 2021)

I would try the instructions that you posted if my CPU temperature reached around 90*C and more. Your instructions also provide a method to dump the BIOS to a file, whereas my method assumes you already have the BOIS file - for example downloaded from the laptop's manufacturer website.


----------



## Brpo25 (May 25, 2021)

Now i understand, thank you!

CPU temperature is at start 100C then goes down, if I play some games its on +/-85C . If I do cinebench test, is temperature almost whole time on 100C.


----------



## VHFG22 (May 26, 2021)

Ravenik said:


> Hi, I have just bought a laptop from MSI (GP75 10SEK) with Comet Lake CPU: i7 10750H. I experience the problem that in MSI:"Silent Scenario" (which is not totally silent - fans do rotate) the CPU reaches from time to time 95*C (in gaming/demos) and sometimes (rather too often) reaches even throttling. I could use MSI:"Balanced Scenario" (resulting in CPU & GPU about 75*C) but I am quite allergic to noise. So please tell me if I can undervolt my CPU, so that it would reach a few degrees Centigrade less in silent fan scenario?
> Currently I set Offset Voltage=-50.8mV for CPU core - in Throttlestop/FIVR, click apply or ok, but in monitoring panel it is still Offset=0.0.
> I attach a screenshot. Windows 10 x64 home.
> 
> ...


There is a way for MSI laptops, but you will have to use undervolt through BIOS and it is going to be a hard time.
You also can find an option to enable/disable CFG Lock in some menu.
First you need to unlock your BIOS settings, normally by pressing all a the same time (Right CTRL, Right Shift, Left Alt, F2) and the menus should appear.

Then go to "Advanced" use the "Overclocking menu" to undervolt CPU Cache, iGPU and SA. Be carefull, use negative mode and use adaptive mode, take care with the values. If it doesn't boot or crashes, try to enter BIOS and reduce the undervolt. Usual procedure.
Only this way will work cause the BIOS locks the voltage values prior to booting to the operating system, because of security, bla bla bla...
I think it is only a soft lock so it could be possible that in the future there is a way to achieve this on windows, like the norm.

Hint: If you want to reset the BIOS to real defaults and clear all the settings you have to:
1 - Turn off your laptop.
2 - Press and hold the power button for at least 15 seconds, it will appear the MSI branding 2 times and then it will power off itself and stay off.
3 - Now you need to have AC cable plugged in and press the power button, it will power cycle 2-3 times to test RAM and other things and then it boots.
You need enable SecureBoot and Boot settings like that for windows to boot properly, write them down or memorize so you don't have problems in the future.


----------



## Snyguy115 (Aug 8, 2021)

I recently purchased a dell inspiron 15 7501 and was wondering if there was any hope for me to be able to undervolt the cpu.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 8, 2021)

Snyguy115 said:


> dell inspiron











						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com


----------



## AlessioC (Feb 16, 2022)

Hi, I want to ask to you if you can help me Undervolting my 17 10750H, 'cause I'm trying it and was able to achieve some result, but in some videos and some discussion I found on the internet I saw people saying that in 17 10750 could be safely undervolted to -100.5 mV Offset Value, either CPU core and cache, but mine can't go over 95.5 (and it almost likely is really instable with this value and will therefore crash), but to be on a safe spot I must set it to a Max Value of 80.1 (this is my max stable value). So the question are a lot and I really need your help (currently writing here 'cause I'm obviously using your throttlestop programm to achieve this and this is an open tread that is really close to my problem):
1- Do I have to change something in the Voltage setting (the one above Offset Voltage) too to see improvment or to be able to reach around -100 mV? I know that each CPUs, even if they are from the same family/line, is different, but is normal to have only -80 mV as max stable value then the more comun -100.5 mV?
2- I don't have disable the turbo because want to use it, in gaming it can make a difference, but instead I have limited it in the FVIR panel in this order (from the 1st core to 6th), 43 41 39 38 38 38. Is good this way?
3- The above two question are connected to the last, my temperature someway doesn't stabilize, isn't reaching the 100°C like it usaly do before I undervolt it, but keep reaching the 88°-90° C under heavy load (TS bench), is this normal? If I disable turbo it keep at some 70°-75° C, but as I said I don't want to do so, because I tried it and, even if it is a good 2,6 GHz as base clock speed, in some modern game it can be sometimes not enough for best performance/quality, and even older game that may use only one core (An Example is Star Wars Empire At War Forces Of Corruption) don't benefit from only 2,6 GHz, and that's why I leave it enabled. So in the end, is this normal? This temperature are normal? I have an MSI GP66 with an RTX 3070 if that can help to find a better solution. I had to download the 9.4.3 Throttlestop version 'cause I have windows 11 installed.

I attach my settings

So this are the settings

Another fast question (the last I promise) does changing some value in the TPL panel  bring some benefit too? If yes can you explain me what value to tweak?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 16, 2022)

AlessioC said:


> is normal to have only -80 mV as max stable value


-75 mV is normal for the 10750H. Some can undervolt more but many do not.



AlessioC said:


> Is good this way?


Yes. Reducing the Turbo Ratio Limits is a good way to slow down a CPU so it does not run so hot.



AlessioC said:


> 88°-90° C under heavy load (TS bench), is this normal?


Those are normal operating temperatures for an Intel mobile CPU. Your laptop is set to thermal throttle and slow down starting at 95°C so this will keep the temperatures below the Intel recommended value of 100°C. Nothing to worry about.

There is no reason to undervolt the Intel GPU. When playing a game, you will be using the Nvidia GPU.



AlessioC said:


> if you can help me Undervolting my 17 10750H


You do not need help. As long as your computer is stable then your settings are good. Modern gaming laptops run too hot. You are doing a good job of using ThrottleStop to control your hot CPU.

Post a picture of the TPL window and turn on the Log File option and go play a game for 15 minutes. Attach a ThrottleStop log file to your next post if you want me to see how your computer is running.


----------



## AlessioC (Feb 16, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> -75 mV is normal for the 10750H. Some can undervolt more but many do not.
> 
> 
> Yes. Reducing the Turbo Ratio Limits is a good way to slow down a CPU so it does not run so hot.
> ...


thank you for you fast answer, so this is the maximum I can do on the CPU I suppose... well maybe I will try limiting it to 3.5-3.6 GHz and see if the perfomance can keep it up as with 3.8 GHz and lower a bit more the temps.
Thanks to clarify my doubts, I was wondering that maybe I was stupid and doing something wrong when undervolting.
So now another fast question, undervolting this GPU, (a RTX 3070 130 W, not the low power one) can bring some benefits? And if it does could you possibly explain how to do that effeciently, I tried that too in the past but I wasn't really understanding if my result were or not good so I quit it, could you possibly help me with this?

Thank you again really, I didn't expect that fast answer ahaha 

Edit: Ok I will go play Breakpoint for 15 minutes and load up the log file, I didn't touch the TPL table value I have directly change boost speed in the FVIR Table, is better lock the max boost speed there?

I turned Trottlestop Log File on, saved settings and runned then game, after 20 minutes I quit the games and exit Throttlestop.... but in the folder where throttlestop is there is no log, what I missed?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 16, 2022)

Open the Options window and it should show you the location of your log file. It should be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Did you maybe move your ThrottleStop folder to a new location after you first ran ThrottleStop?

You can lock the maximum CPU speed in the FIVR Turbo Ratio Limits section. You can also set the maximum CPU speed by changing the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window. I change the Speed Shift Max value because it is easier.

You need better cooling if you want your CPU to run faster. Some users like to replace the thermal paste.

Post a new question in a different TechPowerUp forum to get help with Nvidia GPU undervolting. If you can undervolt the GPU, it should run cooler. Does your GPU run too hot? If you do not have this problem then lowering the GPU voltage will not help.


----------



## AlessioC (Feb 16, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Open the Options window and it should show you the location of your log file. It should be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Did you maybe move your ThrottleStop folder to a new location after you first ran ThrottleStop?
> 
> You can lock the maximum CPU speed in the FIVR Turbo Ratio Limits section. You can also set the maximum CPU speed by changing the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window. I change the Speed Shift Max value because it is easier.
> 
> ...


It depends on the games I play, some game are not reaching hot tempurature, others, on the other hand, are. The max temperautere I saw was about 90° C, with a single time reaching 95°C, but that I think it was influenced by the CPU, 'cause firstly it wasn't that hot, but after the CPU got hotter and reach near 100° C (that was the reason I searched on how to lower CPU temperature and find out about the throttlestop  ), it started to run hotter too, so it really depends on game, but I can say that from some benchmark I made it stay quite around 85°-88° C even when heavy loaded.

I checked where the options say they are being saved but there is nothing there

I tried again 1 hour play but no log generated, as for the question about if I move from it's first location, yes I move it I put inside another folder is that a problem maybe?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2022)

AlessioC said:


> is that a problem


Yep, that could be a problem. Not sure where your log files are ending up now. If you open the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file, try deleting this entire line.


```
LogFileDirectory=C:\Users\Kevin\source\repos\ThrottleStop\Logs
```

When you restart ThrottleStop, hopefully it will recreate this info and start placing your log files in the correct location. Check the Options window at the bottom left after you do this.



AlessioC said:


> about 90° C


Modern gaming laptops run at over 90°C. Intel designs their CPUs to handle these kind of peak core temperatures and Intel CPUs automatically slow down to prevent against any damage. You can always reduce your turbo power limits. This will reduce performance but less power equals less heat. I prefer max performance.


----------



## AlessioC (Feb 17, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Yep, that could be a problem. Not sure where your log files are ending up now. If you open the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file, try deleting this entire line.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


It doesn't allow me to delete the line in anyway, looks it is locked, but I have enable the log file in the tab in the left.

Anyway I think I found my best spot, the cpu never, and I say NEVER, get hot with setting stable at 3.6 GHz more then enough considering the 6 core of this CPU, and I have leaved the 1st the 2nd and the 3rd cores max boost speed (respectively 42, 40, 38 GHz) up from the others cores, and I have caped the TPL to a max value of 42 (42 GHz), and this have done it, my CPU is never that hot as it was before, it runs games more easely and smoother then before and never get hot. I still feel like I'm holding back a Ferrari from his maximum speed to not damge it too much for overheating (even if they say that is safe I think that is not safe at all to run a computer for a long time with a temperature constantly around 95°-100° C, I do not know what may they thinking about that but I'm not positive about the longlife of a compononents or is integrity if it run constantly at that temperature...), but in the end I am able to push to a speed near is maximum without overheating it, and that's great. I still would like and prefer to use its full power, but, as I said, better this way rather then go crazy searching a fast replecement because my computer melted out.


----------

